# Storing a horse trailer in the winter



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I would tarp it and use bungee cords so you don't create a pocket of moisture to facilitate rust. I've heard that being a problem with conventional trailer covers.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tarp it or put it under a shelter of some kind.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> Curious what people do with their trailers in the winter. I have a stock type trailer and am concerned about the wet from snow sitting on the floors damaging them. I just spent a small fortune getting a new floor put in. My mats don't quiet cover the entire floor.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You should pick the mats up when storing. Water sitting under the mats is what causes rotting. Why not put some plexi or plastic over the slats in the side so snpow won't get in. I am not for tarping. The wind will blow and it will rub your paint.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What about the tires? Is there anything you can do to keep them from getting damaged?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine is kept inside year round unless I'm using it and mats get pulled if it will be sitting for any length of time.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> What about the tires? Is there anything you can do to keep them from getting damaged?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can get tire covers and put them on. This will stop the UV rays from working on the rubber and weakening it over the years.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I store mine attached to my truck and going up and down I-95, keeps the snow and moisture off.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ideally you would put the trailer on blocks to get the weight off the tires to avoid flat spots or weather checking and cover them so the UV rays stay off the rubber.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Ideally you would put the trailer on blocks to get the weight off the tires to avoid flat spots or weather checking and cover them so the UV rays stay off the rubber.


I discussed it with my horse and he's not willing to help me lift it. He's such a jerk sometimes!

How would I set it on blocks? Could I stuff the tires inside the trailer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't have a place to store it inside during the winter. All the spots in the garage are taken up with the BF's toys. Sigh. My plan of attack was to pull the mats and putting down a tarp to cover the floor, or would that trap moisture?


----------

